

Breakdown of time spent doing web design - iamelgringo
http://www.vilain.com/web-design.html

======
daniel-cussen
So true. I was learning html a few weeks ago, and was struck that I spent most
of my time learning about conventions rather than actually designing stuff.

------
dawnerd
I know this guy that says "Why do you bother with Firefox? IE still
dominates..."

I respond with "It's about the standards. I want to know, if it's only for
myself, that I write valid code."

When I go to a website and see the little html validation icon turn green I
smile with respect to the develop/designer. It truly is a task to have a large
site be 100% valid.

------
thorax
Poor web designers! They try so hard.

